# My Lucky



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope this can bring some warmth to your hearts. Please know that your loved ones in heaven have a friend up there. He was a bit of a pig or a "hoover" as we called him. He would eat ANYTHING. So he is probably stealing their food, but he will take good care of them.

My cat Lucky passed away in May 2009. He really lived up to his name. He was born in 2004. My brother was outside late at night having a smoke, when he heard little cries. He was sure they were coming from the hood of our neighbours car. He knocked on the door and explained what he heard. The neighbour said he saw a mama cat and some kittens about 30 minutes away when they were driving home earlier that night. Sure enough, they popped the hood and this little black and white kitten was wedged in by the engine.

We ended up keeping him and naming him Lucky. We were amazed he wasn't hurt or burned by the engine. When he was a year old he was diagnosed with Feline Leukemia. He was very sick and the vet said if she did a blood transfusion he had a 50/50 chance of surviving. We went ahead (very pricey) and it worked. By the next day, the vet called and said to come get him because he was chatting up a storm and wanted to go home.

He was the sweetest, most cuddliest cat. Almost every night he would snuggle up under the covers. One time when I was sick with the flu, he crawled under the covers, stretched his body out and put his paw over my shoulder. I'll never forget that.

He continued to live up to his name. He once went missing for just over 3 days. But he came home and we later found out from a neighbour that he was fine the whole time. He had a girlfriend that he was chasing around through their garden! Go figure. He was a smart kitty.

We had another four great years with Lucky until he passed away in 2009. His Leukemia came back worse than before and he was suffered. He was put to sleep and it was very hard on us. But I know that he is up there with my other 2 kitties in heaven, and your loved ones too.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. What a very beautiful boy. Love the pictures

kathy


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh wow, what a touching story...I'm so sorry for your loss!  But Lucky really WAS lucky - lucky to have you rescue him from that car and give him the best life he could have had! I'm sure he was blissfully happy all the days in your care  *hugs*


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

He was a very happy cat and I know he's in a good place


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your tribute put a lump in my throat. What a special guy he was! Sorry he lived such a short life but it was a good one. And you didnt let him suffer. He will wait for you on the other side. What a handsome man he was! Run free Lucky!


----------

